# Tổng hợp máy cưa bàn trượt 2 lưỡi cắt gỗ công nghiệp



## maycncrouter1325 (20 Tháng tám 2021)

Tổng hợp máy cưa bàn trượt 2 lưỡi cắt gỗ công nghiệp

Máy cưa bàn trượt 2 lưỡi là thiết bị thông dụng trong xưởng sản xuất gia công nội thất. Chuyên dùng cắt ván mdf, mfc, hdf, plywood,…. Với ưu điểm thiết kế đơn giản, vận hành dễ dàng, hiệu suất làm việc cao nên được đa số doanh nghiệp tin dùng.

Tìm hiểu về máy cưa bàn trượt 2 lưỡi

Công dụng máy cưa bàn trượt

Máy sử dụng cắt xẻ ván chia ván thành nhiều kích thước khác nhau, với thiết kế 2 lưỡi cưa có thể cắt thẳng hoặc vát 45 độ tạo nét độc đáo cho sản phẩm. Máy phù hợp cho các xưởng sản xuất nội thất công nghiệp từ lớn đến nhỏ.

Cấu tạo máy cưa bàn trượt

Máy cưa bàn đẩy 2 lưỡi được cấu tạo từ một số chi tiết chính sau đây:






*Lưỡi cưa cho máy cưa bàn trượt*​Máy được trang bị 2 lưỡi cưa: 1 lưỡi cưa chính và một lưỡi cưa mồi. Mỗi lưỡi cưa sử dụng một động cơ riêng để vận hành, lưỡi cưa chính trang bị động cơ công suất cao hơn lưỡi cưa lưỡi cưa mồi.

Điểm đặc biệt trong thiết kế ở chi tiết lưỡi cưa là chúng được lắp đặt chiều quay ngược chiều với nhau tạo độ láng mịn cho đường cắt giúp cạnh ván không bị mẻ.

Bên cạnh đó, lưỡi cưa còn được trang bị thêm phần chụp hút bụi để đảm bộ an toàn, cũng như giảm lượng bụi thoát ra trong khi cắt.

*Động cơ cắt bàn trượt*​Gồm 2 động cơ :

Động cơ lưỡi chính : Công suất thông thường từ 5.5 kw trở lên, công suất ít hơn không đảm bảo được chất lượng.

Động cơ lưỡi cưa mồi : Công suất 0.75 kw – 1 kw vòng quay tốc độ quay càng lớn thì đường cắt càng hoàn thiện.

*Bàn trượt đẩy phôi*​Mặt bàn: là bộ phận đặt phôi gỗ lên để tiến hành cắt. Kích thước chiều rộng bàn trượt càng lớn đặt phôi càng ổn định hơn

Đường dẫn bàn trượt: được thiết kế dạng ray tròn sẽ giảm lực ma sát, giảm hao mòn, đảm bảo độ ổn định độ bền cao.

Cánh gà: có công dụng như giá đỡ phần tay vịn để đẩy bàn trượt, cánh gà được lắp một đầu trực tiếp gắn liền với thân máy, đầu còn lại gắn với phần tay vịn bàn trượt.

*Bộ thước của máy*​Bao gồm thước đo góc, thước cử và thước đo chiều dài. Bộ ba thước này giúp người vận hành cân chỉnh chính xác góc cắt và kích thước phôi gỗ muốn cắt.

Các thước đo được điều chỉnh bằng tay, hiển thị số trên thân thước hoặc màn hình trên thiết bị đo.

*Phương pháp điều khiển*​Trong dòng máy cưa bàn trượt 2 lưỡi có 2 phương pháp điều khiển chính:

Điều khiển khiển bằng nút nhấn, nâng hạ lưỡi cưa, điều chỉnh nghiêng lưỡi bằng tay quay hoặc điện

Ở các dòng máy cưa bàn trượt thông minh cnc thì mọi thao tác sẽ được tích hợp trên màn hình cảm ứng theo dõi dễ dàng.

Kích thước máy cưa bàn trượt​Kích thước máy cưa bàn trượt cũng được rất nhiều doanh nghiệp quan tâm phần cánh gà và bàn trượt phải cần không gian di chuyển nên cần tính toán kích thước chính xác để thuận tiện cho việc bố trí vị trí trong nhà xưởng.Kích thước mở rộng bàn trượt bạn có thể tham khảo:

Tên gọi phổ biến máy cưa bàn trượt​Ngoài tên gọi máy cưa bàn trượt dòng máy nay còn được biết đến với một số tên gọi phổ biến khác như: máy cưa bàn trượt, máy cắt gỗ công nghiệp, máy cắt gỗ bàn trượt, máy cắt ván công nghiệp, máy cnc cắt ván công nghiệp, máy cưa gỗ công nghiệp, máy cắt gỗ công nghiệp cnc, máy cắt ván, máy cưa panel, máy cắt ván ép, máy cnc cắt ván công nghiệp, máy cắt ván ép, máy cưa bàn trượt 2 lưỡi, máy cưa bàn gỗ công nghiệp, máy cắt ván gỗ công nghiệp, máy cắt ván mdf, máy cắt ván gỗ công nghiệp, máy cắt ván mdf, máy cắt gỗ công nghiệp 2 lưỡi

Các dòng máy cắt ván bàn trượt 2 lưỡi nghiêng 45 độ​Máy cưa bàn trượt Đài Loan P 32​Máy cưa bàn trượt Đài Loan – P 32 là một trong những loại máy cưa thuộc phân khúc tầm trung với toàn bộ linh kiện chất lượng.

Thiết kế máy chắc chắn, hiệu suất làm việc hiệu quả, chuyên dùng để cắt ván công nghiệp như: MFC, MDF… Ngoài ra, máy còn được thiết kế thêm 2 tay quay để điều khiển lưỡi cưa.

*Thông số máy cưa bàn trượt Đài Loan*​
Kích thước bàn trượt3200 x 380 mmĐộ rộng cắt1300 mmChiều cao cắt105 mmChiều cao cắt ở 45 độ73 mmTốc độ lưỡi cưa chính3000 vòng/phútTốc độ lưỡi cưa mồi8000 vòng/phútĐộng cơ lưỡi cưa chính5.6 KWĐộng cơ lưỡi cưa mồi0.75 KW
Máy cưa bàn trượt thông minh S 32 CNC​Máy cưa bàn trượt thông minh cnc S 32 CNC là dòng máy cưa bàn trượt mang thương hiệu SEMAC do Quốc Duy sản xuất và phân phối.

Máy được trang bị hệ thống điều khiển thông minh – màn hình chạm với ngôn ngữ tiếng việt cực kì dễ hiểu nên không kén chọn nhân công ở khâu vận hành.

Máy tự động bố trí tối ưu đường cắt thông minh, đường cắt của lưỡi cưa được hiển thị trên màn hình.

*Thông số máy cưa bàn trượt thông minh *​
Kích thước bàn trượt3200 x 408 mmĐộ rộng cắt1250 mmChiều cao cắt125 mmTốc độ lưỡi cưa chính3000/4000/5000 vòng/phútĐộng cơ lưỡi cưa chính5.5 KWĐộng cơ lưỡi cưa mồi0.75 KW
*Ưu điểm nổi bật của máy cưa bàn trượt:*​Nâng hạ lên xuống của lưỡi cưa, chỉnh góc nghiêng đều được tích hợp trên màn hình hiển thị.

Động cơ servo, điều khiển bằng màn hình hiển thị với độ chính xác cao.

Kho lưu trữ dữ liệu lớn: chỉ cần thiết lập 1 lần và lưu file, lần sau nếu cần sử dụng chỉ cần mở file.

Màn hình ngôn ngữ Tiếng Việt, hiển thị đường cắt của lưỡi cưa giúp người vận hành dễ điều chỉnh ván cắt.

Máy cưa bàn trượt 45 độ 2 lưỡi​Đặt hàng lắp đặt theo tiêu chuẩn của Quốc Duy đưa ra, linh kiện chọn lọc kỹ càng nhằm tối ưu chi phí nhưng vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng.

giá thành phù hợp nên được đại đa số doanh nghiệp tin dùng, hiện tại chúng tôi đã cung cấp trãi dài từ Nam ra Bấc

Nâng hạ lưỡi cưa lên xuống sử dụng động cơ điện bằng nút nhấn cải tiến.

Mặt bàn trượt được thiết kế bằng hợp kim nhôm, khung máy bằng thép cao cấp.

*Thông số máy cưa bàn trượt 45 độ 2 lưỡi*​
Kích thước bàn trượt3200 x 370 mmĐộ rộng cắt1300 mmChiều cao cắt130 mmChiều cao cắt ở 45 độ90 mmTốc độ lưỡi cưa chính3000/4000/5000 vòng/phútTốc độ lưỡi cưa mồi8000 vòng/phútĐộng cơ lưỡi cưa chính5.0 KWĐộng cơ lưỡi cưa mồi0.75 KW
Máy cắt ván mdf mfc 02 lưỡi S 32E​Máy cưa bàn trượt S 32E hay còn được gọi là máy cưa Panel bán tự động, là sản phẩm do Quốc Duy phân phối độc quyền trên thị trường.Máy được thiết kế với bàn trượt khổ lớn, động cơ lưỡi cưa công suất cao, tốc độ cắt nhanh giúp đường cắt mịn, đạt độ thẩm mĩ cao… Máy chuyên cắt ván công nghiệp như ván MDF, ván MFC, ván okal, ván HDF…


Máy cưa bàn trượt cánh gà SM 30EC​Đây là dòng máy cưa bàn trượt giá rẻ chi phí chưa đến 100 triệu, rất thích hợp cho các xưởng nhỏ không yêu cầu quá cao về năng suất. Ngoài cắt ván công nghiệp ra có thể ứng dụng cắt gỗ ghép, cắt bọ,,,,,chỉ cần khi cắt gỗ ghếp thì nên tháo bỏ lưỡi cưa mồi ra.

Tốc độ lưỡi cưa mồi của máy thuộc nhóm cao nhất trong dòng máy cưa bàn trượt với tốc độ cao nhất lên đến 9000 vòng/phút sẽ tạo ra đường cắt mồi nhanh chóng.


Máy cưa bàn trượt hai lưỡi Châu Âu​Đây được đánh giá là dòng máy thuộc dạng cao cấp của dòng máy cưa bàn trượt. Với giá và chất lượng máy thuộc top đầu. Tuy giá rất cao nhưng với chất lượng của sản phẩm rất tốt các loại máy cưa bàn trượt Châu Âu vẫn luôn là lựa chọn hấp dẫn với các cơ sở có nguồn tài chính tốt.

Hiện nay Quốc Duy đang cung cấp 2 loại máy cưa bàn trượt có xuất xứ từ Châu Âu là: MINIMAX SI315ES và SI 400 NOVA

Xuất xứ máy cưa bàn trượt hiện nay​Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều loại máy cưa bàn trượt nghiêng 2 lưỡi, các loại máy này được phân biệt dựa vào nguồn gốc xuất xứ. Có các dòng máy như máy cưa bàn trượt Trung Quốc , Đài Loan, Châu Âu ( Ý, Đức,,,)

Mỗi dòng sẽ có giá thành khác nhau giá thành từ thấp đến cao vì thế bạn cần cân nhắc khi lựa chọn.

Keyword: Tong hop may cua ban truot 2 luoi cat go cong nghiep, Tổng hợp máy cưa bàn trượt 2 lưỡi cắt dỗ công nghiệp, may cua ban truot, may cat van go cong nghiep, may cua panel, may cat van ep,


----------

